# Northern Minnesota homestead



## tlance (Dec 24, 2005)

We are selling our home in northern Minnesota. It is a homesteaders dream. The house is 2100 sq ft with a 900 sq ft mother in law suite attached. The mother in law suite has a different entry than the house but a hole is framed in the wall so as to make one whole house or it could be rented out for extra income. The main house has 4 bd., 2 ba., and the suite has 2 bd., 1ba(with jacuzzi tub). The main house has been completely remodeled and the suite is only a few years old. Both houses are heated with a new Central boiler stove. There is a single stall garage with a lean to on each side, one for wood and one for another vehicle. There is a huge barn, quonset and grain bin. There are rasberries, rhubarb, currants, chokecherries and many young apple trees. In the garden area is a high tunnel and greenhouse. The greenhouse is heated also by the boiler. This all sits on 40 acres which is fenced for animals. There is also a small guest cabin with a loft. We are asking $200,000.
Tracy


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow - sounds great but how far north? - I am in Wisconsin by Madison. - I imagine winter is alot longer. 

Do you have pictures?

jane


----------



## tlance (Dec 24, 2005)

I pm'd you.


----------



## L&Jfarms (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you send some pics?


----------



## tlance (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know how to upload a pic on here. I can send pics to anyone if you pm me your email address. Thanks!


----------

